# Shooting trap with a Canon SL-1



## 69RRVERT

I recently took these pictures of my daughter at a 4-H shotgun competition in Nueces County. The camera is a Canon SL-1 with the EF-S 55-250mm zoom. The pictures are from a series of burst photos taken from one shot once she called for the target. I was surprised to see in the third photo that the camera was actually fast enough to stop the "shot" just before it hit the target. Talk about perfect timing. In the picture, you can see the empty hull just starting to eject, the plastic wad, the shot cloud, and target just before impact. I don't know a thing about taking pictures other than put it in auto and pushing the button. Thanks, Steven

Just called for the target:


Taking aim:


Just squeezed the trigger:


Smoke:


The End:


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

Nice pic. We were actually at the shoot. My S2 daughter is dating a young man from the Nueces County shooting club. 
Last year in San Antonio, my son was in a 6 way tie for first place in skeet with a 99 out of 100. After a lengthy shoot-off, he came away with third, losing to a state and Olympic shooter.
We been involved in the Houston Co. 4H for 12 years, this being our last. San Antonio one last time. It's been an expensive, but very fun ride. And we've met people from all over Texas that we look forward to seeing in San Antonio. It is an investment (quality time) that is well worth it! 
Good luck to your daughter.


----------



## driftfish20

Cool, in the third pic you can literally see the cloud of BB's in flight followed by the wad!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker

I have a pic somewhere of a flock of coots taking off. If you enlarge the photo you can actually see the drops of water flying off of the birds. 

Cliff


----------



## driftfish20

^^^ That's awesome, would love to see it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker

driftfish20 said:


> ^^^ That's awesome, would love to see it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I found it but I'm having trouble with my computer on wifi and I can't upload them. I'll send it as soon as I can get it working.

Cliff


----------



## Bayoutalker

Here they are. I finally got them to download. 

Cliff


----------



## driftfish20

Bayoutalker said:


> Here they are. I finally got them to download.
> 
> Cliff


Wow, very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker

It's amazing how good these entry level cameras work. This was a Canon Rebel xti with the kit lens.

Cliff


----------



## BobBobber

69RRVERT said:


> I don't know a thing about taking pictures other than put it in auto and pushing the button.


Good action sequence made possible by newer digital camera feature. Must be fun to use that.

Now, to see if I can help, where were you focusing? Your daughter seems out of focus. The wood thing in foreground is somewhat in focus. Could not tell if the trees at distance were in focus or not.

BUT, for what it's worth, focus on your daughter, then while maintaining that setting, move your camera to frame the photo you want, all the while maintaining focus setting.

Not knowing your camera, this might not apply, but on mine, if I push the shutter button part way down, it sets the focus. Then, keeping my finger pushed partially down, I move the camera to frame the photo I want. Then push all the way down to take the photo.

Hope this applies and will help you get your daughter in focus the next time.


----------



## pknight6

BobBobber said:


> Good action sequence made possible by newer digital camera feature. Must be fun to use that.
> 
> Now, to see if I can help, where were you focusing? Your daughter seems out of focus. The wood thing in foreground is somewhat in focus. Could not tell if the trees at distance were in focus or not.
> 
> BUT, for what it's worth, focus on your daughter, then while maintaining that setting, move your camera to frame the photo you want, all the while maintaining focus setting.
> 
> Not knowing your camera, this might not apply, but on mine, if I push the shutter button part way down, it sets the focus. Then, keeping my finger pushed partially down, I move the camera to frame the photo I want. Then push all the way down to take the photo.
> 
> Hope this applies and will help you get your daughter in focus the next time.


Could he also switch to aperture priority and select a higher (smaller) aperture to increase the depth of field? Assuming the light level was sufficient for the offset in shutter speed and/or ISO.


----------



## BobBobber

I don't think depth of field was the problem. Not sure what was in focus. Aperture priority also might be a good suggestion as mentioned by post before this one.


----------

